# Pistol caliber carbines



## Grenadier (May 13, 2013)

One of these days, my state tax returns should be in...  (yeah, I've been saying that for weeks now)

So, when it does come in, I'm looking to add a pistol caliber carbine to my collection.  

I'm looking at about a 600 dollar price tag (some flexibility), so I'm not looking to add a Kel-Tec Sub-2000, or a High Point.  While they're great guns for the low amount of $$$ spent, I do want something more upscale here. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?  I'm looking for a very accurate plinker that's reliable, durable, and has a nice trigger pull to it.  Caliber isn't much of an issue, since I do have a Dillon RL550B, and can manufacture any of the common calibers, given my collection of die sets.  

Thanks!


----------



## Tgace (May 13, 2013)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Marlin-Model-Lever-Action-Rifle/706395.uts


----------



## James Kovacich (May 13, 2013)

Tgace said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Marlin-Model-Lever-Action-Rifle/706395.uts



I want that same gun. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kframe (May 14, 2013)

The keltec su 2000 is not in the same league as the high point, it is far better.  It has the unique advantage of having the ability to switch it from GLock, to Berretta to S&W magazines, depending on which is more available.  Another great and even more pricey choice is the Berretta CX4 Storm. Available in 9mm and 40S&W. On a side note, the 40S&W shot out of a 16-18" barrel has equivalent speed and power to the old school 38-40 out of a 24" rifle..  Also the keltec has a special coating in the barrel, that while not as strong as chrome plating, is strong and improves barrel life. 

The marlin is totally awesome, shot a slicked up one at a CAS event and would not hesitate to defend the homestead with it.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 15, 2013)

I've noticed on Ruger's website they have a selection of bolt-action carbines in pistol cartridges.  .44 mag and stuff.  I don't recall the price and can't access that website at work.  

any thoughts on those?


----------



## Kframe (May 15, 2013)

Depends on what you want to use it for. If you want it for hunting and target and plinking then the Ruger bolt actions will serve you fine. I don't know if they have the capacity to be decent home defense firearms though.  Still a nice gun to have around. Now if It can be reloaded quickly then that changes the story for home defense. As to quality its Ruger. They normally are very good.


----------

